# CPU-Suffix



## Kyoko (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand eine list vion alle Dateiendungen geben kann, die die CPU lesen kann.
*.bin weis ich und ich glaube *.o  auch oder und natürlich *.
Danke im vorrauch, Kyoko.


----------



## DarthShader (2. Oktober 2004)

Wie bitte? 

Wie ich aus Deinem anderen Thread ersehen kann, willst Du wohl irgendwie ein OS coden. Scheint aber so, als müsstest Du Dich mit der Materie ein wenig vertrauter machen, kann auch nicht Schaden in Sachen Digitaltechnik bissl bescheid zu wissen, z.B. wie ne CPU funktioniert... denn dann wüsstest Du auch, dass die CPU keine "Dateiendungen" bzw. Dateien ausführen kann. Mehr noch, die CPU hat überhaupt keine Ahnung, was Dateien sind. Sie führt meist 4 Byte Lange Maschinencode-Befehle aus.


----------



## Kyoko (3. Oktober 2004)

Klar das weis ich, aber ich meine welche endungen der BIOS lesen und an die CPU schicken kann.


----------



## squeaker (3. Oktober 2004)

Das BIOS kann keine Endungen lesen und an die CPU schicken. Da das BIOS kein Dateisystem kennt, kann das BIOS keine Dateinamen und damit auch keine Dateiendungen kennen. Sag doch einfach mal was du willst.

Bin steht übrigens blos für Binary - also Binärformat. Die Aussage ist quasi 0. O steht im Normalfall für Object und heißt dann blos kompilierter Quellcode vor dem linken (glaube ich zumindest).

Was evtl. meinst ist die Flashfunktion des BIOS. Dahin kannst du alles schicken - blos meistens wird dann dein Rechner nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------

